# sno



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A winter blast hits the northern Mtns


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

if this is a sign of things to come...gear up


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;602802 said:


> if this is a sign of things to come...gear up


By the time it gets to us it will be rain!:crying:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It looks like they got over a foot over night.

http://www.redlodge.com/2_webcam.asp?category=Webcam&catID=WEBCAM&sortID=WEBCAM


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

Holy crap! Thats sweet!


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

Look at these reports from the NWS...

***** SNOWFALL REPORTS ***** TIME SNOWFALL
RED LODGE 5 W 3 PM SAT 34.0 IN
ROSCOE 4 SE 6 PM SAT 32.0 IN
ROSCOE 6 S 6 PM SAT 31.0 IN 
RED LODGE 6 PM SAT 26.0 IN 
RED LODGE 2 S 6 PM SAT 26.0 IN
RED LODGE 3 N 6 PM SAT 24.0 IN
LUTHER 3 SSW 6 PM SAT 16.9 IN 
ROBERTS 5.9 NNW 7 AM SAT 12.0 IN 
BRIDGER 7 PM SAT 10.0 IN 
JOLIET 4 PM SAT 8.0 IN


----------

